# Speechless



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=189210&stc=1&d=1520109175

I am humbled and absolutely speechless. Really, I have no idea what to say! This came completely by surprise and trying to figure out what I did to be gifted in such a manner. @Gumby-cr you Sir are a "Scholar and a Gentleman"!

I have only smoked 1 of the 13 shown here! Thank you so much I am very "Grateful"!


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Army guys get all the cool stuff - nice hit.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Fantastic hit, way to go @Gumby-cr

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweet hit :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow.... killer selection 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Outta da park!Sahhhweeeet!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's a whopper!

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Boom!!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried to give ya something from mild to full and I think that should cover it :grin2: Everything sans the Ramon is ready to smoke. Might wanna let that one rest a bit since it's relatively fresh. Enjoy the smokes :vs_cool:


----------



## therick04pp (Dec 31, 2017)

I knew within a few days, I was going to really like this forum and it's members! Nice!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow, is there anything left of your town?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Wow, is there anything left of your town?


Yea but my neighbors are not so happy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a nice big boom boom !!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ruthless hit! Super nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Kaboooom


----------

